# Geli with /dev/raid disk



## ohyes (May 4, 2013)

Hello ,

I have configured an encrypted disk. When FreeBSD asks me the password during the boot process FreeBSD always return a wrong key error. If I mount the disk myself (after boot), it's OK. This is not a keyboard mapping problem (I have tried to enter the password with default mapping and with my mapping).

To use Geli, I have followed the handbook. Here is my configuration.

```
[CMD]# cat /etc/fstab | grep eli[/CMD]
/dev/raid/r0s4e.eli	/secret	ufs	rw		2	2
```


```
[CMD]# ls /boot/geli/disk.key [/CMD]
/boot/geli/disk.key
```


```
[CMD]# cat /etc/rc.conf | grep geli[/CMD]
geli_devices="r0s4e"
geli_r0s4e_flags="-p -k /boot/geli/disk.key"
```
When I mount the devices myself, I use (and it works):
`# geli attach -k /boot/geli/disk.key /dev/raid/r0s4e`
`# mount /dev/raid/r0s4e.eli /secret`

Maybe the problem is in rc.conf because my device is not /dev/xxx but /dev/raid/xxx. I don't know.

Can somebody help me?


----------



## mav@ (May 5, 2013)

I guess you should specify 
	
	



```
geli_devices="raid/r0s4e.eli"
```
 but I don't know how to spell 
	
	



```
geli_r0s4e_flags=""
```
 after that.


----------



## ohyes (May 10, 2013)

*T*hanks @mav@.

I try different configurations, but it's still not working. Does anybody know the right configuration?


----------

